# Ever had any strange classical music dreams?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The one that comes to mind for me, that I will forever remember, was quite simple and strange. It happened when I fell asleep on the bus with this W.F. Bach Sinfonia playing in my head 



. Right at 0:48 on this recording, where the oboes come in, I had an image of the composer as he appears in this painting http://image.absoluteastronomy.com/images/encyclopediaimages/w/wi/wilhelm_friedemann_bach.jpg 
But he was handing me a fish! With that same look on his face and a hand extended.

I had a vaguer one about the finale to Rachmaninoff's third and it also came while sleeping on public transit. When I woke up apparently I had come to the realization that there were three "characters" in that piece, but I don't remember the thought process that led me to that conclusion.

So, in short, apparently something has come out of my habit of sleeping on the bus.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, I've had many dreams, where I hear music. Sometimes I'm actually listening to the radio in my dream, hearing something like Rimsky-Korsakov, Respighi, Glazunov, etc. I even heard once Stravinsky's Firebird, the climactic ending of the Dance of the Infernal King, and it amazed me that my mind could come up with chords in the brass so perfectly, because awake I couldn't have thought it up (the power of the sub-conscience for you )

Once, I even heard a melody I couldn't name. It was some dark long tones in the strings only, that's all I can remember. But it rang no bell for me as a particular piece. A new song from my sub-conscience? 

I've had a few dreams with composers in them, but I've never been able to talk to them. I view them from an omniscient, distant point. One of these days, I'm gonna talk to one of them....


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Last night's:

I was somehow - without my initiative and knowledge - appointed to conduct an orchestral performance at large open-air festival. I was working with some famous dutch conductor who looked a bit like Haiting. The problem was that I abandoned learning conducting and was totally unable to do such thing. But I went there and stood before huge audience and orchestra without knowing the scores or anything at all. Everyone was looking at me so I started to randomly cunduct Sibelius's Valse Triste with basic 4/4 conducting scheme. I didn't do anything except that. Players were looking at me with doubt but played correctly despite my uneven, wrong moves. Then I started to turn the pages looking for another piece and after founding it I started to cunduct again with basic 4/4 scheme, despite the fact thet piece had no time signature. But orchestra didn't play. Guy standing next to me said that it's time for other piece. I've found it in my score - it was some modern piece and it's time signature was about 27/24 so I was like DUDE WTF. I've asked this suspicious guy standing next to me "how do I conduct it?". And he said "4/4". So here we go again. After couple of bars I felt even more stupid about this non-stop 4/4 scheme because the music was nothing like that and to avoid being recognized as charlatan by audience I started to show some radical changes in dynamics and stuff that were not in the score at all. But I'm not sure because I didn't look at the score, not even once since the beginning. I was so nervous and scared that I didn't know what I was doing. Some orchestra members had ironic smiles and obviously were laughing at my weird pseudo-conducting so after a moment I broke down and simply escaped as far as I could. After I got out of their sight I started to walk and think OH NOES I HAVE FAILED ME NO GOOD CONDUCTOR and in such mood the dream ended. 

It's a warning, this dream was sent by Berlioz or someone else because of my laziness and lack of musicial progression. It says that I must be ready and shows the horrible vision of possible failure. 

All musicians - work hard or you shall receive such dreams from your patrons as well.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Last night I dreamed I was at a church gathering and they started playing Bruckner's 8th symphony. Of course, that's really where it belongs anyway.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't hear music in my dreams... I meet people. A couple of nights ago, I met Gustav Mahler in my dream; some time before that, Leonard Bernstein. I talked with Lenny, he was really crazy and energetic, and had all kinds of weird plans. With Mahler, I was so awestruck that I didn't dare to talk to him... but his presence was impressive.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Once, I even heard a melody I couldn't name. It was some dark long tones in the strings only, that's all I can remember. But it rang no bell for me as a particular piece. A new song from my sub-conscience?


I've had a few experiences similar to that. I particularly remember once hearing this great music in my dream, it sounded like a masterpiece that my mind was composing. It was a bit filmic, like a more modern version of Rimsky-Korsakov's _Scheherazade _or something like that. I was pretty happy dreaming this dream, it was like being at a premiere & I was the only one in the audience - it was all for me only. When I woke up, I could only remember that it had something to do with music, and I had a good feeling. I definitely couldn't remember any tunes or even fragments of them. Mind you, I hardly ever dream. I haven't had a dream (at least one I could remember) for years. I'm quite a deep sleeper. My mother & sister are light sleepers & they always have dreams.

BTW, a number of composers throughout history have been able to remember music from their dreams, and write it down upon awakening. Tartini's _Devil's Trill Sonata _was composed in this way. So was Stravinsky's _Octet for winds_...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

It sounds ridiculous, but I once dreamed that I was watching an opera on DVD with my four Vietnamese lovers. (Of course I've never had any Vietnamese lovers in real life, let alone four of them. But I have watched many more than four opera DVDs. If only the situation were reversed. Alas, that is someone else's life.)


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Andre said:


> I've had a few experiences similar to that. I particularly remember once hearing this great music in my dream, it sounded like a masterpiece that my mind was composing. It was a bit filmic, like a more modern version of Rimsky-Korsakov's _Scheherazade _or something like that. I was pretty happy dreaming this dream, it was like being at a premiere & I was the only one in the audience - it was all for me only. When I woke up, I could only remember that it had something to do with music, and I had a good feeling. I definitely couldn't remember any tunes or even fragments of them. Mind you, I hardly ever dream. I haven't had a dream (at least one I could remember) for years. I'm quite a deep sleeper. My mother & sister are light sleepers & they always have dreams.
> 
> BTW, a number of composers throughout history have been able to remember music from their dreams, and write it down upon awakening. Tartini's _Devil's Trill Sonata _was composed in this way. So was Stravinsky's _Octet for winds_...


I once had a dream about a spectacular art piece that I apparently thought was the best thing ever and I should create. I woke up and in a groggy state jotted down the idea, then promptly fell back asleep.

Then next morning I found the note and it said something along the lines of:

"dead people"
"lots of arms sticking out a window"

Can't say I ever got around to making whatever the hell that was supposed to be.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I saw a film where Philip Glass says he doesn't so much compose but writes what he hears. It must have lodge in my subconcious, because in my dream I was hearing something I was spontaneously composing, and it actually made sense. It was a great feeling. Of course, when I woke up, the piece was gone.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Today I dreamed that Herbert von Karajan came to my town with performance of Tristan und Isolde and I rushed to hear it but I missed first act and before I entered philharmonic I've noticed that I didn't dress up and I was in some weird rags and instead of ticket and some CD for autograph I had bunch of empty cards in pocket HMMM unfortunately the dream didn't continiue to the meeting with Karajan, perhaps it's good thing because he died two years before I was born so I could feel strange talking to him.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Today I dreamed that Herbert von Karajan came to my town with performance of Tristan und Isolde and I rushed to hear it but I missed first act and before I entered philharmonic I've noticed that I didn't dress up and I was in some weird rags and instead of ticket and some CD for autograph I had bunch of empty cards in pocket HMMM unfortunately the dream didn't continiue to the meeting with Karajan, perhaps it's good thing because he died two years before I was born so I could feel strange talking to him.


I thought youre older than me.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Pieck said:


> I thought youre older than me.


Probably because I'm too smart for my age.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Probably because I'm too smart for my age.


No, because I thought you said somewhere that you studying composition, so I thought you're in college or something like that.
And that overconfidence is not the most advisable characteristic for an 18 years old kid.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Pieck said:


> 18 years


Karajan died in 1989


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

19 years old


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I frequently have composing dreams where I am hearing music and writing it down. It is never music that is familiar to me, and perhaps my brain just generates it when I'm sleeping. It's always very beautiful in my dream, but probably wouldn't sound like much of anything if I heard it awake. Still, I'm always disappointed when I wake up and it's gone. I also have dreams in which I am analyzing music or doing four-voice part-writing (usually when I do music theory homework right before bed) and these generally _do_ make sense. I can often remember the theory for a minute or two after I wake up and it tends to be correct.

Last night I dreamed that I was trying to write a paper for a class and was very stressed out about it and I couldn't concentrate because Martha Argerich was playing "Send in the Clowns" and singing along in a horrible scratchy voice and with the wrong lyrics. I was very annoyed with her. It was odd.


----------



## McNick (May 31, 2011)

I was sitting at my piano bored out of my mind with Alfred Cortot (I assume) flipping through the Chopin Nocturnes. I suddenly ask: "What's Chopin's easiest nocturne?"
He continues flipping through the pages and eventually says: "Emm, Chopin Nocturne No. 1?" I then begin to play it. 

A strange, and cool dream!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I've heard a lot of good stuff and even been at a couple shows but, sadly, i don't dream often


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I had a dream that I went to a Eurotrash production of Das Rheingold last night. It was the most bizarre thing I've ever seen. Enormous stage full of weird Easter-Island Moai-type statues. Children were playing the instruments. I had to leave during the first act to go to the washroom. However the washrooms were all weird, the toilets were upside down or on a weird tilt. So I went washroom to washroom until I finally found one that I thought I could use, it was a room with four rotating toilets in the middle separated by glass walls like a revolving door. Despite the lack of privacy, I used one, but then the hose came dislodged from the rotating shaft and sprayed pee all over the room and myself. I then had to go find another bathroom to clean up, and a clothes shop. I found both in a nearby restaurant. However while I was getting ready one of my friends from high school came and asked where I had been because it's already the fourth act. I was very sad that I had missed the Descent into Nibelheim. By the time I was showered and returned to the opera it was over. Damn it.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Couchie said:


> I had a dream that I went to a Eurotrash production of Das Rheingold last night. It was the most bizarre thing I've ever seen. Enormous stage full of weird Easter-Island Moai-type statues. Children were playing the instruments. I had to leave during the first act to go to the washroom. However the washrooms were all weird, the toilets were upside down or on a weird tilt. So I went washroom to washroom until I finally found one that I thought I could use, it was a room with four rotating toilets in the middle separated by glass walls like a revolving door. Despite the lack of privacy, I used one, but then the hose came dislodged from the rotating shaft and sprayed pee all over the room and myself. I then had to go find another bathroom to clean up, and a clothes shop. I found both in a nearby restaurant. However while I was getting ready one of my friends from high school came and asked where I had been because it's already the fourth act. I was very sad that I had missed the Descent into Nibelheim. By the time I was showered and returned to the opera it was over. Damn it.


That wasn't a dream. You popped a dozen ecstasy pills in the prison showers while men were singing faux-opera. They didn't understand why you came in completely clothed, or why you took your clothes off and proceeded to hand wash them.

When you wouldn't stop asking for new clothes, in spite of yours being clean, the prison guard watching you found out that you weren't a prisoner there, and he sent you home. Your mother then tucked you in back home, kept an eye on you because she was concerned, and then kissed your forehead and left.

Now that you're awake, Couchie, follow the voice of the man calling your name, open your front door, and receive your subpoena. By the way, there's a meat tenderizing mallet in your kitchen, perfectly suitable for alleviating that nasty headache of yours. After killing some brain cells, I'd suggest pulling up to your best mate's house, and shouting: "Let's go to Mexeehcoooh!" They aren't too happy at the county office, that you got broke into prison and blew your mind on ecstasy.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I had one last night. I have a bad cold right now, so my dreams are more turbulent and generally uncomfortable than usual. I was walking out of a show at the symphony hall for what seemed like the intermission. Then I went back in, in a different person's seat, a person that I knew and was trading seats with, and the "security" was giving me trouble but ultimately accepted me(why there would be security right after intermission, I don't know). It was what we call at the Seattle Symphony, a founders tier seat. There was a man walking around in the founders tier, that didn't look as it really looks, but had a lounge and couches and all this crazy stuff, he was addressing the entire hall on a microphone, giving some speech and I was trying to stay out of his way. A bunch of annoying early teenage children were running around and their counselors were encouraging them to make noise. This guy was speaking as though this was but a charming interruption. I was trying very hard to find my seat, but it was next to some loud mouthed girl so I moved and kept moving around, as the music was beginning to start. There was a tympani concerto going on(thanks to HC's post I read in the middle of the night), and the audience was talking a lot. Then they introduced, Boris Berezovsky, who started to play Medtner, romantic sketches for the young. I was wondering why the program was all of the sudden so inconsistent, but pleased that one of my favorite pianists was playing Medtner. As it was starting up, I tried to shshh all my neighbors, and this one guy with Alzheimers(as I later determined) kept speaking loudly. I was so panicked that I abruptly put my finger to his lips and then he quieted down a bit. One girl commented that she was disappointed in his playing, and I told her she knew nothing and that this was incredible, thinking to myself if only everyone would shut up or we just had a different audience altogether. Boris stopped playing the Medtner half way through because(or so I thought) there was too much noise. But he seemed at ease. Then the announcer and Boris on the stage started singing happy birthday to some of the teenagers, and they all started giving each other big hugs. Then they started playing classical era music again amidst the noise. I finally realized that this was a children's concert. But the mystery was, why was it so soon afterwards and where was the rest of my concert with the program I was waiting for! As I was walking out, one of the guards asked me why I was leaving, and I said, this is a children's concert. To which he said, it took you that long to realize this? About then, I woke up.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

It seems to me I once had a bad dream about being unable to tune my timpani correctly during a performance. (Dates back to when I actually played in a small orchestra and had a really old set that wouldn't stay in tune.) But, the details of the dream are too fuzzy at this late date (like most everything else ). I think the drum head was made of some kind of animal hide with the fur still on, as well.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Not lately. You?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Actually, I vaguely recall a dream from a few weeks back that involved a discussion with a bluegrass musician about William Schuman's music and learning to play the banjo.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I dream some of my compositions beforehand. That's as interesting as it gets, only trouble is, I can never seem to write them as well as they sound in my head.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I've had some doozies of weird dreams about classical music. Recently, I had a dream about playing the horn at a rehearsal , even though I gave up playing and performing about ten years
ago, and my horn literally came apart and melted in front of me ! 
I've also had dreams of performing concerts where everything went wrong and I couldn't get any sound out of my instrument , and dreams of attending performances in an opera house which were supposed to be of certain operas , such as Die Meistersinger, but the music turned out to be something completely different, almost a film telling the story of the opera in a completely different way from the real one . Very hard to describe, but weird .
Some of the classical music dreams I've had were so weird I can hardly describe them .


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Couchie said:


> I once had a dream about a spectacular art piece that I apparently thought was the best thing ever and I should create. I woke up and in a groggy state jotted down the idea, then promptly fell back asleep.
> 
> Then next morning I found the note and it said something along the lines of:
> 
> ...


Is your name by chance Dante Alghieri? You should pay more attention to your dreams, then.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Last night, I dreamt that I was in some sort of prison and I had a rare coin(yes currency) of Alan Hovhaness. I wish I could remember more. But I was desperate to find my Alan Hovhaness coin when I lost it, it was an object that brought sentimental value despite the odd conditions of the prison.

I'm not kidding. So today I've been listening to Hovhaness a little more...


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I had one about a month ago. I was sitting on a cliff overlooking the ocean, but instead of the waves making their usual sound, they sounded like trumpets playing a very distinct melody every time they rolled in (hard to describe on paper lol). I remember in my dream I thought that the melody was extremely peaceful and relaxing, but when I woke up I thought it sounded like garbage lol.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

I recently had a dream where I met the famous Glenn Gould at a dinner party. He made me bow down before him and ordered me to eat his sneakers. For some reason I feel strange listening to his recordings now...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Well folks, any interesting dreams lately? I can't think of anything specific I've had right now, but if I have one in the future, I'll try to get it posted here.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> Last night I dreamed that I was trying to write a paper for a class and was very stressed out about it and I couldn't concentrate because Martha Argerich was playing "Send in the Clowns" and singing along in a horrible scratchy voice and with the wrong lyrics. I was very annoyed with her. It was odd.


I think back when I read this dream of yours, I was just freshly acquainted with "Send in the Clowns."


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I dream all the time that I am in Baroque London (wearing wig and all) attending a Handel opera.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I dream all the time that I am in Baroque London (wearing wig and all) attending a Handel opera.


No doubt a past life of yours.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I dreamt last night that there was this movie called 'Madame Schoenberg' about an old French conductor-pianist (portrayed by Frances de la Tour), her fascination at discovering Schoenberg's Erwartung as a five year old brought to a concert by her father, the ups and downs of her career, and her struggles to play Schoenberg's Piano Concerto at her final concert.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

It's a shame I don't know all of Schoenberg's concerto by memory, it would have made a very emotive performance.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

From another thread:

"Last night I dreamed I was on a ship were several classical pieces were played. At some point it was announced "And now comes the last piece of this trip... 4'33'' by Arnold Schoenberg"

The ship started immediately sinking.

The ship sinking was the piece.

Those modernist psychopaths.... "


----------



## AdmiralSilver (Sep 28, 2013)

Few months ago, I had a dream about me discovering an early Ravel piano work. and I played it on the piano (I don't even play piano) it was a virtuosic piece in the manner of Liszt, I remember that it contained a lot of descending double octaves.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I dreamt that Chopin and I were in the drawing-room of George Sand's chauteau in Nohant. He was playing just for me and I was so happy. The french windows were open, it way the 'grey hour' and the scent of roses drifted in from the terrace. We looked at each other and the same wonderful idea occurred to both of us.
Unfortunately, I woke up before that idea could be, um, acted upon. *sigh*


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ever had any strange classical music dreams?
Yes. It started with Strauss' Also Sprach Zarathustra, but soon segued into Holst's Planets. I can't elaborate, because it would adversely effect my run for Congress.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Ukko said:


> Ever had any strange classical music dreams?
> Yes. It started with Strauss' Also Sprach Zarathustra, but soon segued into Holst's Planets. I can't elaborate, because it would adversely effect my run for Congress.


I've certainly made it difficult for my future famous self with all the dumb stuff I've posted on the internet. Good for you for showing restraint.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

In a dream I had last night, some woman had a bottle of green fluid that she'd pour out every time I said something stupid. Something bad was evidently going to happen when the bottle was empty. I was talking to her, trying to get her to stop pouring it out, but everything I said just led her to pour faster. 

Probably was a metaphor for my activity on the internets.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

In high school I had a dream involving Brunnhilde's Immolation Scene from _Gotterdammerung_, a large black snake, and railroad tracks.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Last night I had a dream that my grandmother knew Stravinsky, personally. And she invited him to come over to our house. Then I went and bragged to all my music friends that I got to hang out with Stravinsky for a while. He asked me what my favorite work of his was and then I was embarrassed because I couldn't pick one.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Many years ago (before I was into classical, in fact) I had a dream where I was on top of a long ladder which started swirling around under the dome of an old concert hall while the Tchaikovsky-like music from below was crashing all around me. It wasn't pleasant as I suffer from acrophobia but I'm wondering whether this scene from It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad Mad World was preying on my mind!


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice to read other peoples' dreams. Comforting to know that they have them too!

I haven't had any I recall lately (settling into a new house and haven't re-established my usual intensive listening habits) but I treasure the unknown Schubert song cycle (unknown to Schubert, that is). 7 songs about laurels and other trees. Gerard Souzay and DFD on vocals.

I also had a good time directing an open-air performance of The Magic Flute -it had a stellar cast and my costume designs were really imaginative, if I say so myself.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I had a music dream once, one that I'll never forget. I was simply dreaming music and it sounded heavenly good, like Mozart at his best. It all seemed very real during the dream, but when I woke up, I couldn't remember anything from the actual music and I quickly realized that it was nothing more than an illusion of hearing beautiful music.


----------



## Donata (Dec 28, 2013)

I once dreamed that I was in a production of _Tosca_. Right as I started to sing "Vissi d'arte" a beam of yellow light suddenly burst through the glass window in the ceiling accompanied by the blasting of Beethoven's 7th. While the aliens were beaming me up, I woke up.


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

I had a dream about awarding Boulez some kind of medal for the most gifted contemporary composer today.


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

I once dreamt I was enjoying modernism...


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I had a nightmare in which I debated about the definition of atonality at TC....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Glenn Gould said:


> I once dreamt I was enjoying modernism...


More kind of a nightmare :lol:


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

Pugg said:


> More kind of a nightmare :lol:


I woke up shaking... I was scared to go back to sleep.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

It's difficult to remember dreams but here are some that I *think* I can remember:

- I was in the ocean and very deep underwater. There was a kind of fairy palace underneath the water and I heard very swirly, beautiful orchestral music while I was there. This one is from about 11 years ago.

- I was playing a piano, and the piece I was trying to play was a C-minor fugue by Bach, and it sounded very Bachian. At some point, however, I realized that I did not recognize the C-minor fugue - it wasn't from WTC or anything else I had heard. I then realized it wasn't by Bach, and realized I was dreaming, and woke up.

- I kind of/ sort of had a piano lesson with Bartok. I don't remember much about it, other than he was my substitute teacher for that day or something.

- I vaguely remember speaking with Wagner's grandkids at their beach house and them telling me how they hated all the chemicals that were allowed in the US....or something.

- This one is really vague....I was riding on a public transportation bus and Bach, Handel, and other legendary composers were also on the bus.

- I was auditioning for roles in Wagner's Ring....it turned out the audition was actually a giant dodgeball game among all the potential cast members.

- a TON of dreams where there's a piano and the keys are either too small or too big for my hands - either way I can't play. (I'm sure there are people who would say this isn't too different from real life).


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I've had a few dreams where music is in the background.

Just the other night, I dreamt a woman wearing a white dress was trying to get to a building, and the wind was so ferocious it was blowing her dress off. The storm music from Strauss' Alpine Symphony was playing in the background.

Very melodramatic, erotic, full of passion and Romantic aesthetics :lol:


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Was dozing while I was listening to Fidelio and dreamed that Leonore and Florestan were somehow blended with The Sound of Music and were making an escape from Pizarro over the Swiss Alps on stolen bicycles. Florestan gave me 8 Euros to give to the owner of the bicycles with the promise that they'd be back soon. The police were in pursuit shortly after and then I woke up.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes, but it is too strange To explain except as a story. the musical line runs from Palestrina to composers that most people would not know.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dim7 said:


> I had a nightmare in which I debated about the definition of atonality at TC....


This may in fact have been more than a nightmare. It might have been a vision of hell.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I've had 3 classical related dreams in the past 7 days. Two involved me playing flute, two involved Glazunov. So that means one shared both flute playing and Glazunov. In that one, I was reading sheet music from some piece by him, but beyond just hearing myself I heard the whole orchestra in my dream. I also had Zemlinsky's Mermaid in my dream which I was playing along with too. I woke up feeling like I was going to explode into tears but I didn't...

I've been trying to influence my dreams so that he comes back, and not just his music...


----------

